
Yeti programming language - networked
http://mth.github.io/yeti/
======
panglott
The quote at top is from some HPL fanfic?
[http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/cienciareal/necronomicon/a...](http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/cienciareal/necronomicon/azif/index2.htm)

------
eatonphil
Latest release was 11/2013.

~~~
brudgers
The repository was updated two months ago. The last release of Java 8 was more
than a year ago:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_8#Java_SE_8_.28March_18.2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_8#Java_SE_8_.28March_18.2C_2014.29)

~~~
chadcatlett
8u45 was released in mid-April of this year.

